# 18 kinds of women most likely to cheat



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I stumbled upon this article:

18 kinds of women most likely to cheat on their mates - National infidelity | Examiner.com



> 18 Categories of Women Most Likely To Cheat
> 
> 1. She has lots of close male friends - A significant number of affairs begin as close friendships with members of the opposite sex. The relationship may be platonic at the beginning, but chances are, it won’t stay that way. The closer the woman is to her platonic male friend, the more likely it is that he will eventually end up becoming her lover – unless he’s gay. See How Emotional Infidelity Can Progress to Sexual Infidelity and 5 Things About Emotional Infidelity
> 
> ...


Found this article curious really, considering my wife/STBX has been loyal all these years yet hits 6/18 (33%) of those supposed red flags; 3, 8, 12, 13, 14, 17

It really makes me wonder if I'm going to be alone forever if I divorce my wife being unable to trust anyone. What would be a better guide in avoiding unfaithful women?


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesn't this really cover like 90% of the women in the world? 


Clay


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good grief. 5 or 6 of those describe me. Should my husband be worried??


----------



## SoulStorm (Jul 17, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Good grief. 5 or 6 of those describe me. Should my husband be worried??


Anything's possible. Are you offended by these studies? Some of the posted material rings true. It also rings true to men who may have those attributes. Infidelity is not gender specific.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

That makes me feel some what better, but it begs the question: How many types of women are there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I stumbled upon this article:
> 
> 18 kinds of women most likely to cheat on their mates - National infidelity | Examiner.com
> 
> ...


You say #8, you cheated on her?


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Name one of these except maybe #4 that doesn't apply to both sexes. (and this is coming from a BH that's pretty much done trusting women, period)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

SoulStorm said:


> Anything's possible. Are you offended by these studies? Some of the posted material rings true. It also rings true to men who may have those attributes. Infidelity is not gender specific.


Not offended. They just make me roll my eyes.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Likely. I can see that. But it leaves out people with issues that also have a strong moral compass. Someone who is any or all of those things that recognize their weaknesses take measures to reduce the chance that their weakness will lead to trouble. 

If you are constantly tempted your resistance will lower over time. It is a form of fatigue. If you aren't exercising restraint constantly you have greater strength to resist temptation when it occurs. 

All of the things listed apply to men as well.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Most of these apply to men too.


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

It reminds me the movie How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days - Andie Anderson/Kate Hudson wrote similar articles...

And that's how media works!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Still...simply comes down to CHOICE.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a matter of statistics. Having certain - or multiple - risk factors may increase the chances that a GROUP of people with those factors will see a slightly higher percentage of its member cheat compared to a GROUP that does not have those risk factors.

You could have ALL of these risk factors and not cheat, or have NONE of them and cheat. That's an individual thing, and that article is talking statistics.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

19 Is a SAHM
20 Is a nurse
21 Is a teacher
22 Is a barmaid
23 Is on facebook a lot
24...

The first 18... How many of the ~66% of women that have not cheated physically in their marriage DONT meet at least a couple of those?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

...is a slag.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So it seems the only way to ensure someone won't cheat is to test their strength of will and convictions then no? I agree the list is too encompassing. I wonder what would be a good test for loyalty if not that.

I admit that by suggesting consented infidelity I was also testing my wife years ago, which she passed but even that isn't a good test considering she felt rejected, unloved, uncherished, etc with me 'wanting' to pass her around.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

How about this? she has a pulse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheFlood117 (Mar 24, 2013)

is..... has boundary issues and poor coping skills. 

But at the end of the day it still comes down to CHOICE.

My ex has about 2 maybe 3 of those, that's not a lot, and she still cheated. It's about choice and not respecting their marriage. 

For example- lets reverse those for men, I have most of those traits. 

Never Cheated. Just sayin'


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

The current G.F. has about 8 of these traits.. 

I mentioned this to her.. 

She asked me how many my Ex had. 

I replied pretty much none.. 

She retorted back, How many affairs or attempted affairs did she have on you ? What was it 3 or 4 that you know of ?
I think you read to much of this stuff and are starting to believe it. 

Please don't live your life based on what it says on warning labels and caution signs or you're going to miss out on life.. 

I might have been many of those things but I never cheated on anyone I have ever been with.. 20 years married and I never cheated, though when I look back and realize the drunk husband I lived with for 20 years, I should have and I don't think anyone would have blamed me for it.


Goes to show you for as smart as I am sometimes, there are other times I am pretty fvcking dumb..


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Im 7, 8 & 14 lol My partner has nothing to worry about though. I dont see the need to cheat If I wasn't happy I would lwave (after doing everything in my power to improve things)


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

apparently I'm an alien, because not even ONE of those applies to me. and no, I've never cheated on anyone. But is it really THAT weird not to have those traits? I'm nothing special, either. The only one I wavered on was the one about low self esteem -- I think I have average self esteem, not particularly HIGH, but not low either, as I've made great strides in this in the past few years. But the rest? Not even close.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

omega said:


> apparently I'm an alien, because not even ONE of those applies to me. and no, I've never cheated on anyone. But is it really THAT weird not to have those traits? I'm nothing special, either. The only one I wavered on was the one about low self esteem -- I think I have average self esteem, not particularly HIGH, but not low either, as I've made great strides in this in the past few years. But the rest? Not even close.


LOL

You got it backwards. 

Its those 18 traits that would *MOST LIKELY* cause a woman to cheat..


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

3,7,9, and 17....

My wife was very selfish. Everything was about her. I never saw her more happy than when she was the center of attention. She got such a thrill by all the people who wanted her to hang out with them, a much younger crowd too.

Her self esteem is extremely low. Her teeth werent perfect enough, her body wasnt good enough, she was to fat, people would think she was ghetto if she were seen in "lower end" section of town.

She was none of these things, but in her mind she was. I'm not surprised that it didnt take much for someone to woo her and I'm not surprised that the best she thought she could do is a man who is the epitome of the word loser.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Hardtohandle said:


> LOL
> 
> You got it backwards.
> 
> Its those 18 traits that would *MOST LIKELY* cause a woman to cheat..


No, i understood it, my post was in response to all the posts before mine saying "all women have those traits" which really surprised me. My post was confusing because I made it sound like I thought it was odd that I, without those traits, hadn't cheated. Sorry about that. There were 10 posts before mine saying that these traits are very common and I was the first person to post to say that actually, I don't think they are , or at least... they aren't ubiquitous by ANY stretch of the imagination!!


----------



## Alyosha (Feb 27, 2012)

My ex fits 6 of the 18 descriptions (2, 3, 4, 9, and 14) and she did indeed cheat on me with and leave me for a richer man.

So... the article is not crazy in view of my experience.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

omega said:


> No, i understood it, my post was in response to all the posts before mine saying "all women have those traits" which really surprised me. My post was confusing because I made it sound like I thought it was odd that I, without those traits, hadn't cheated. Sorry about that. There were 10 posts before mine saying that these traits are very common and I was the first person to post to say that actually, I don't think they are , or at least... they aren't ubiquitous by ANY stretch of the imagination!!


Ahh.. Okay.. Now I got it.. Carry on :smthumbup:


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

To bad the article didn't say 18 types of PEOPLE who cheat, because the list pretty much applies to both genders.


----------



## Daisy10 (Nov 10, 2013)

Jaded and bitter


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw this piece earlier this week. I read it because of the title and it's relevance to my life. But the content was chaff. Or slag, as has been said. It seemed like another Cosmo type piece on affairs written by someone or a committee who has no understanding of infidelity. This thread reminds me of a saying I used to hear as a kid in the company of adults maybe 25 years ago as the set up to a punch line, there are two kinds of people in this world . . ..


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: 18 Kinds of PEOPLE Most Likely to Cheat*

Good article but I thought it needed a bit of revision...



> 18 Categories of People Most Likely To Cheat
> 
> 1. They have lots of close friends of the opposite sex - A significant number of affairs begin as close friendships with members of the opposite sex. The relationship may be platonic at the beginning, but chances are, it won’t stay that way. The closer the person is to their platonic friend, the more likely it is that they will eventually end up becoming their lover – unless they’re gay. See How Emotional Infidelity Can Progress to Sexual Infidelity and 5 Things about Emotional Infidelity
> 
> ...


----------

